# USM / Wal Mart Paying Anybody



## shooters480

Hearing stories that vendors sweeping for USM are not getting paid. USM going under maybe, anybody know. I got broke from usm a long time ago, feel sorry for those who jumped on the Wal Mart accounts. Only thing worse than being broke is being tired & broke.


----------



## fireboy6413

Last I heard such and such lost walmarts


----------



## shooters480

They have as of 5/30/11 in N.C. New sweepers are still sweeping untill then. My question would be reference sweeping done in Feb, March, & April.


----------



## BELTBOY1

We have not been paid a dime since we started in February, I am going to drop off letters @ Walmarts on friday telling them we stopping servives until we get paid from USM or if Walmart wants to pay from May 1st on we will service them. I think we will get paid but they are going to drag it out as long as they can.


----------



## rsweeper

You should have told USM you wouldnt work for them from the start. Then they wouldnt owe you a dime, and second they would have failed sooner then they did. They dont owe me a dime, lol. Plus why wait tell friday? Do it today! Or are you affraid that will hurt your other USM accounts


----------



## BELTBOY1

I guess you are correct we should have never done anything for them. No I am not worried about anyother USM account the handful of walmarts we are servicing are all we do for them and I won't do anything else with them. I may go ahead and pay a visit to my Walmarts and let them know where I stand.


----------



## rsweeper

I personally would write a letter stating you will not do anymore work, untill you recieve payment. Then send it and or fax it to all. Walmart, Usm, Walmart store manager. That way all know and make sure it shows a CC on it for all to see who you sent it to. That way USM knows they have another knife in there back, Walmart will see and others why people dont want to work for USM.


----------



## snobgone

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/g...t_id=44&[email protected]&key=


----------

